

Raganwald Weighs In on Architecture Astronauts - edw519
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/05/i-have-truly-marvellous-title-of-this.html

======
raganwald
Blatant linkjacking: the quoted text outweighs the author's own commentary by
a large margin. Suggest he get a job with infoq.com.

------
michael_dorfman
Raganwald weighs in? Or Raganwald approvingly quotes Jamie Zawinski and Joel
Spolsky?

